
Bugmenot does disposable email addresses - lupin_sansei
http://email.bugmenot.com/
======
npk
even better is <http://mailinator.com>

~~~
lupin_sansei
What's better about it?

~~~
inklesspen
Looks like they have the same feature set. We'll have to see if Bugmenot can
handle the load, though.

